# Auwa Thiemann verstorben



## Rantanplan_420 (6. Mai 2014)

http://www.blinker.de/aktuell/branche_und_geraete/detail.php?objectID=9566&class=106#.U2jBDqJGTpp

Gestern ist Auwa Thiemann verstorben, für viele war er ein Sympath der Nichtanglern unseren Sport nahe gebracht hat, andere fanden ihn weniger sympathisch, ja fast schon nervig.
Mir hat unter anderem sein Fish and Fun Format das Angeln nach langer Pause wieder schmackhaft gemacht.
Fest steht für mich, dies ist ein echter Verlust für alle Angelbegeisterten!
Tschüss Auwa! Ich hoffe dort wo du jetzt bist, fängst du viele kapitale Fische!
Mein Beileid allen Angehörigen und Freunden von Auwa!


----------



## CyprinusCarpio (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Au-Au-Auwa...

Hab seine Sendungen immer gern gesehen.

Mein Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen.


----------



## Mefomaik (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Möge er in Frieden ruhen!Hab mich schon gewundert warum die neue Serie auf DMAX nicht mehr läuft...

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire X mit Tapatalk


----------



## SveMa (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Oha, schade drum, war ein feiner Kerl !

Dicke Fische wünsche ich Dir im ewigen Anglerhimmel Auwa !!

In stillem Gedenken und mein aufrichtiges Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen !


----------



## Gardenfly (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Auwa, du hast das Angeln bereichert -vielleicht fängst du im Angelhimmel endlich deine Zander


----------



## zanderzone (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Bin echt geschockt! Weiss jemand, warum?


----------



## JCB 500 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Das ist echt nicht fair #t ich durfte ihn persönlich kennenlernen

Ruhe in Frieden mein freund


----------



## labralehn (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

@Zanderzone
Er muss seit länger Zeit schwer krank gewesen sein.


----------



## Albino (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Oha das ja ein Ding mein Beileid an die Angehörigen.Was waren das schöne Zeiten auf der Dicken Berta mit Auwa.#:Ich werde mein leben lang dran denken.

Mfg Albino


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (6. Mai 2014)

http://www.blinker.de/aktuell/branche_und_geraete/detail.php?objectID=9566&class=106#.U2jH8Pl_uqh

Gestern ist nach langer Krankheit Auwa Thiemann verstorben. Auch wenn ich ihm gegenüber teilweise kritisch gegenüber stand, er hat viel für die Angelei getan und das Bild des Anglers in der Öffentlichkeit positiv beeinflusst.

Ich wünsche seiner Familie alles Gute, viel Kraft und Trost


----------



## Chiforce (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Ruhe in Frieden, AuWa.


----------



## gründler (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Die besten sterben immer zu früh das ist schon immer so gewesen.

Er hat für Angeln in De.viel getan auch wenn er nicht nur freunde hatte.

Mein Beileid und viel kraft der familie.


----------



## Bachsheriff (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Stimmt mich sehr traurig diese Nachricht!!!

R.I.P.  :-(


----------



## grazy04 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

RIP Auwa! 

Im Himmel wartet der Zander


----------



## olli81 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Krass. Damit hätte nie gerechnet. Habe ihn im januar noch in Duisburg auf der Messe gesehen und augenscheinlich nicht krank. So schnell kann es gehen. 
Maach et joot jung!!!!!

Auch wenn es inhaltlich auch nicht immer top Niveau hatte aber durch seine Sendung habe ich nach 16 Jahren wieder mit dem angeln angefangen.


----------



## mantikor (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

niveau hin oder her,sympathisch oder nicht hier hat ein grosser verfechter des angelsports und feiner angelkamerad für immer die segel gestrichen,wir gedenken deiner beim angeln und mein herzliches beileid an die hinterbliebenen !!! R.I.P. auwa !!


----------



## Franky (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Oh Mann... Ich war nicht immer mit allem einverstanden, wie und was er tat - aber im großen Ganzen war es immer im Sinne seiner und unserer Leidenschaft!
Mein Beileid den Angehörigen.


----------



## Fr33 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

An der Stelle auch von ein herzliches Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen.   Von Auwa konnte man halten was man wollte - aber er hat der Bevölkerung das Angeln auf eine spielerische Art und Weise näher gebracht (Auftritt TV Toal bei Stefan Raab als Bsp) -  wie es andere in 100 Jahren nicht schaffen würden. Er tat den Schritt in die richtige Richtung... nämlich aus der Versenkung in die Öffentlichkeit.  Lieber Auwa - ich wünsche dir alles Gute!


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*



Fr33 schrieb:


> An der Stelle auch von ein herzliches Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen.   Von Auwa konnte man halten was man wollte - aber er hat der Bevölkerung das Angeln auf eine spielerische Art und Weiter näher gebracht (Auftritt TV Toal bei Stefan Raab als Bsp) -  wie es andere in 100 Jahren nicht schaffen würden. Er tat den Schritt in die richtige Richtung... nämlich aus der Versenkung in die Öffentlichkeit.  Lieber Auwa - ich wünsche dir alles Gute!



Besser kann mans nicht sagen. #6 Danke!


----------



## Orpheus (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Traurige Sache, habe gerne Vids von und mit ihm gesehen. 
rip!


----------



## Boedchen (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Ich Trauere um einen der ganz Grossen in der  Angelscene. Jemand der viel für den Angelsport getan hat.
Leider kann man nicht jeden Kampf im Leben Gewinnen, ich wünschte es wäre so.
Mein Beileid  den Hinterbliebenen.


----------



## Willy Canis (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Machs gut Auwa, Ruhe in Frieden.
Mein Beileid für seine Angehörigen.


----------



## Carpdr (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

RIP Auwa

Mein Beilleid an die Angehörigen.

Ich kann es echt nicht fassen. Letztens noch die neuen Folgen auf Dmax mit Babs gesehen

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Auch mein Beileid...

War auch nicht mit allem einverstanden, aber er hat fürs Angeln und Angler in der Öffentlichkeit sehr viel getan.

Das schätze und respektiere ich!!!


----------



## Daniel SN (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

R.i.p


----------



## cafabu (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Ein vielseitig Betracht barer Angler ist aus der Öffentlichkeit entzogen worden.
Das Angelleben und Norddeutschland hat ein einmaliges Anglerrelikt verloren.
Mein tiefes Mitgefühl für alle die um ihn ehrlich trauern.
Damit ist in der Anglerscene ein nicht zu füllendes Loch entstanden.


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Ich muss gestehen das ich vor einiger Zeit schon etwas bzgl. seines Gesundheitszustandes gehört hatte und ich mit der Meldung schon gerechnet hatte.

Ich schätze Auwa seine Auftritte im TV und sein Engagement für die Anglerschaft sehr. Das rechne ich im persönlich hoch an.

Er war aber auch ein Mensch mit Ecken und Kannten. Wenn grade keine Kameras dabei waren, wurde es am Wasser auch schon einmal unschön und die unsympathischere Seite kam zu Tage. 

Bei allem Beileid darf aber auch eine Sache nicht vergessen werden: AuWa war ganz bestimmt kein Kind von Traurigkeit. Der hat sein Leben gelebt wie es wohl nicht viele andere Menschen machen. Und das hat dann wohl auch etwas zu dem Ende beigetragen.

Mein Beileid gilt den Angehörigen. Ich schätze und hoffe, das sie sich schon etwas länger darauf einstellen konnten. Das AuWa in Frieden ruht glaube ich nicht, der wird schon wieder irgendwo da Oben auf einem Kutter am Tresen stehen und den Leuten ein paar Geschichten erzählen...


----------



## Hasehern (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

R.I.P Auwa , Du wirst uns fehlen!


----------



## Vanner (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Rest in peace AUWA. Er mag nicht jedem gelegen haben aber er hat viel für das Angeln in Deutschland getan. Ich sehe seinen Tod als großen Verlust für die Anglerschaft an.


----------



## kati48268 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Sehr schade, eine _echte_ Marke ist gegangen.


----------



## JimiG (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Schade, es ist ein Angler gegangen welcher immer polarisierte. Viele mochten ihn und andere nicht, aber was er für unser Hobby getan hast, das sollte ihm jeder hoch anrechnen. Er hat gezeigt, das man auch an Tagen ohne Fang guter Laune sein kann und das selbst der blutigste Anfänger einen sehr erfahrenen Angler alt aussehen lassen kann. 

Ruhe in Frieden Auwa.


----------



## BlackLions (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Kann mich den Vorschreibern nur anschliessen.....
Machs gut alter Freund, wir werden Dich nicht vergessen.

Allzeit Petri Heil!


----------



## hanzz (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Sonntagsmorgen. Fish'n'Fun

Schöne Erinnerungen, die mich grad was traurig werden lassen.
Extra früh aufgestanden und dabei für den Fischereischein gebüffelt.

Mein Beileid den Hinterbliebenen.

Machet jut, Auwa. 
Hoffe dir geht's gut da wo Du bist.


----------



## Polarwolf11 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

R.I.P Auwa Thiemann und ein dickes "Petri" für die Ewigkeit.

2013 habe ich ihn auf der Angelmesse in Dortmund live erleben dürfen. Mach´s gut.


----------



## D.Scheipy (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

RIP, hab ihn in Lingen bei einer vorstellung nur als _Griesgram kennengelernt. Hat da die Techniker angeschnautzt, weil das Mikro zu langsam war (Waren noch keine Gäste da). Naja, trotzdem schade, wenigstens etwas, was im Fernsehen lief....
_*
*


----------



## Umas (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Schade...ein interessanter Mensch ist von uns gegangen.
Mich hat erst seit kurzem das Angelfieber gepackt und habe viele Videos dazu gesehen,  unter anderem auch Videos mit Auwa...es hat mir großen Spass gemacht ihm beim angeln zuzusehen und seinen Geschichten zuzulauschen! 
Meinen Beileid an seine Angehörigen.

Mach's gut |wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Mein herzliches Beileid an seine Hinterbliebenen und meinen Dank an Auwa!

Er hat sehr viel für das Ansehen der Angler in der Öffentlichkeit getan.


----------



## Mcblond (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Mein herzliches Beileid an seine Hinterbliebenen


----------



## ToxicToolz (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Ja natürlich auch von mir ein herzliches Beileid. Ja, ich muss zugeben ich hatte immer ne sehr eigene Meinung über Auwa, bis ich ihn dann mal persönlich kennen lernen durfte und das ein und andere Schwätzchen abgehalten haben. 

Ruhe in Frieden Auwa, ick fang dann ab heute immer nen Fischlein für Dich mit ! ! !


----------



## Sharpo (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Echte Typen gehen leider immer zu früh.

Habe seine Sendungen im Grunde gerne geschaut.
Einer der Wenigen oder der Einzige welcher an die Öffentlichkeit mit unserem Hobby ging.
Auf der Messe in Do persönlich kennen gelernt.

Diesbezüglich ...ein grosser Verlust.

Mein Beileid der Familie und..Petri Heil Auwa, machs jutt.


----------



## Henk32 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

RIP Auwa!

 Ich habe ihn 2 mal auf Messen getroffen und er war immer bemüht allen die etwas von ihm wollten die nötige Aufmerksamkeit zu schenken! Selbst im Januar auf der Duisburger Messe, als er schon sichtlich von seiner Krankheit gezeichnet war, hat er 2 Muttis 20 Autogramme für die kompl. Jugendgruppe eines ASV geschrieben und die Damen waren meiner Meinung nach eher ein wenig unverschämt in Ihrer Art diese ein zu fordern....

 Er war einer der großen der Szene und hat viel für unseren Sport getan!!

 Dafür hat er einen Platz in der "Hall of Fame" verdient!

 cheers Auwa!


----------



## Swenni (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

R.I.P Auwa - Möge nun der Zander mit dir sein! 

Traurig sowas


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Auch von mir mein herzliches Beileid an seine Hinterbliebenen...
Mögest du ih Frieden ruhen und im Anglerhimmel stets erfolgreich deinem Hobby/ Beruf nachgehen...

Ein großer Verlust- hab ihn sehr gern gesehen...


----------



## Riesenangler (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Im Gedanken bei ihm und seiner Familie. Machs gut. Du wirst der Anglerschaft gewaltig fehlen.


----------



## FISHHARD (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

"Echte Typen gehen leider immer zu früh"

Ja,das kann man wirklich sagen...ist meistens so.

R.I.P
Auwa und auch mein Beileid für die Familie.

Gruß FISHHARD


----------



## gründler (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Ich will ja hier echt nicht meckern.

Aber der Satz tote soll man ruhen lassen hat einem tag nach seinem gehen wohl leider noch keinen platz gefunden.

Denken kann man sich viel,aber schreiben muss man nicht alles.......


Haltet mich für altmodisch aber ich mag sowas net. 

Und wir Deutschen Angler sind ihm in gewisser weise einiges Schuldig,also lasst doch bitte seine persönlichen eigenschaften einfach ruhen.








Und nun steinigt mich bin hier jetzt eh raus.


----------



## Sherminator (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Ach man das wird definitiv ein riesen Loch ins diesjährige Camp in Weddendorf reissen. Es war immer ein großer Spaß für die kleinen und auch für die großen. Da geht dem Angelsport leider viel zu früh ein ganz großer verloren R.I.P Auwa.


----------



## W-Lahn (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

AUWA war echt ein Original, Rest in Peace! Sein Auftritt bei Lanz ist mit positiv in Erinnerung geblieben. Hier das entsprechende youtube-Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Zs6FziTZbI

Gleich zu Beginn des Videos sieht man AUWA in den frühen 80er Jahren als Moderator der ARD-Sendung "Musikladen" , wie er die Kultband Dschingis Khan anmoderiert.
Quotenmäßig dürfte sein medialer Höhepunkt daher in den achtzigern gelegen haben. Wirklich Schade um ihn!


----------



## Scholle 0 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Mein Beileid den Angehörigen!!!



Schade.


----------



## ZZanderss (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

*r.i.p. Auwa !! *


----------



## Angler9999 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Machs gut Auwa. Mein Beileid an die Angehörigen.


----------



## H.Christians (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Echt schade.

 Habe seine Sendungen auf Dmax gerne geschaut, auch wenn mir nicht immer alles gepasst hat.

 Er hat sehr viel positives für den Angelsport getan.

 Mein Beileid allen Angehörigen.


----------



## degl (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

AUWA.......du und deine "dicke Berta" werden mir immer in Erinnerung bleiben.............machs jut "altes Haus"...........

gruß degl


----------



## Purist (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Tschüss Auwa, es hat immer Spaß gemacht dir zuzuschauen. Du hattest einen einzigartigen Humor und hast es verstanden, den Leuten das Angeln näher zu bringen.


----------



## MAXIMA (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Machs gut alter Seebär|wavey:


----------



## silviomopp (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Mein Beileid !!


----------



## Eisbär14 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Tschüß Auwa, hat immer Spaß gemacht dir zuzusehen


----------



## Ruffneck (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

R.I.P Auwa ... viele dicke Fische da oben #d ...


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Eine nachricht, die mich sehr schockiert hat.

Auwa war ein echter Charakterkopf mit Ecken und Kanten. Ich war nicht mit allem einverstanden, was er tat, aber das muss ich auch nicht sein. Es war sein Markenzeichen, dass er sich nicht hat verbiegen lassen und sich treu geblieben ist. Dafür verdient er meinen höchsten Respekt.

Als Angler haben wir ihm eine positive und sympathische Publicity zu verdanken, die weg vom Dosenbier-Unterhemd-Image geht und das Angeln populärer und sozial angesehener machte. Dafür gebührt ihm ein großes Dankeschön.

Seiner Frau, seiner kleinen Tochter und seinen Angehörigen und Freunden wünsche ich alles Liebe, viel Kraft und Trost.

Petri Heil, Auwa!


----------



## Jo-sch (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

R.I.P Auwa  und ein Petri für die ewigen Angelgewässer.


----------



## Zippe (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Das tut mir sehr leid. Er war eine Bereicherung für die Anglerszene.


----------



## Hennessy86 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Bin echt geschockt. Durfte mich in ner ruhigen Minute mal mit ihm unterhalten. Absolut sympatischer Typ. Ein Orginal. 

Mein Beileid an die Angehörigen.

Ruhe in Frieden, Angelbruder Auwa


----------



## 42er barsch (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

obwohl mich so manche tv-serie mit auwa zum kopfschütteln brachte trifft mich die nachricht seines ablebens.

einer der wenigen die unser hobby im POSITIVEN sinn in die medien gebracht haben.

ein dank dafür im nachgang und ruhe in frieden.


----------



## BlankyB (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Was für ein Schock!

Ruhe in Frieden Auwa.


----------



## paling (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Ein grosser Verlust für den deutschen Angelsport.Mein Beileid den Angehöhrigen


----------



## Yellow (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Mein Beileid an Angehörige und Freunde.
R.I.P Auwa


----------



## Hering 58 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Tschüss Auwa! war’s ein feiner Kerl!  

Du wirst der Anglerschaft gewaltig fehlen.


In stillem Gedenken und mein aufrichtiges Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Wirklich Schade. Mein Beileid


----------



## kaptain98 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

R.I.P Auwa. Ich habe seine Sendungen immer gerne gesehen.


----------



## Schleie77 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Jetzt hast du einen direkten Draht zu Petrus und kannst dir den dicken Zander holen, der Dir verwert blieb. Ruhe in Frieden und mein tief empfundenes Beileid den Angehörigen! :-(


----------



## Pixelschreck (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Es schmerzt mich sehr zu lesen das Auwa nicht mehr unter uns ist. Seine humorvolle und authentische Art war für uns alle eine Bereicherung.

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid.


----------



## Since (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

R.I.P Auwa


----------



## Stacheljäger (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Er war ein feiner Kerl, hab Ihn mal im Angelparadies Hochmoor persöhnlich getroffen.
Hatte immer ein offenes Ohr für jeden Angler. Ist doch immer wieder traurig das die besten Menschen so früh von uns gehen müssen.


----------



## steffen287 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Kann es kaum glauben dachte erst das ist eine Internet Ente hab ihn immer gerne gesehen !

Mein Beileid und Mitgefühl seiner Familie und allen die ihm sehr nahe standen .


----------



## Tom (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Nachdem ich seine Fish & Fun-Sendung auf D-Max verfolgt habe,  durfte 
ich 2012 und 2013 Auwa Thiemann bei den Fishing-Masters in Weddendorf 
als einen netten und unterhaltsamen Menschen kennen lernen! Schade, das 
er nicht mehr da! 

Mein Beileid gilt seinen Angehörigen.


----------



## bacalo (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Langsam, still und leise....................alles Gute auf deiner letzten Reise!



Das Angeln froh genießen ist der Vernunft Gebot;
man lebt ja nur so kurze Zeit und ist so lange tot!


----------



## orgel (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Danke Auwa, für die tolle und auch lehrreiche Unterhaltung, die Du uns mit Deinen Sendungen geboten hast. Ruhe in Frieden!


----------



## Vitalitasia (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

r.i.p. auwa 
schade das du so früh von uns gehen musstest!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sensitivfischer (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Boarrr nee.... das musste doch jetzt echt nicht sein.
Ich dachte erst neulich noch, dass ich ihn im Sommer vielleicht nochmal mit der Jugendgruppe auf 'nen Schnack am Schnackensee oder an der Donau treffen könnte und jetzt das.....

Man wirst du uns fehlen, mein Beileid den Hinterbliebenen......einfach nur unendlich schade.


----------



## Stefan 07 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Konnte es gar nicht glauben, als ich es gelesen habe.  Habe ihn sehr gerne gesehen. Er war ein richtig, super, symphatischer, netter Mensch. Werde ihn sehr vermissen.


----------



## Tommy82 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Immer gerne seine Show auf Dmax geschaut, mein Beileid den Hinterbliebenen. schade.


----------



## mathei (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

auch mein beileid. sau geiler typ gewesen.


----------



## bad-dog77 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

R.I.P Auwa

Habe ihn ebenfalls Persönlich kennenlernen dürfen#6

Wirklich schade....Mein Beileid gilt seinen Angehörigen!

Weiß jemand was Auwa hatte?


----------



## Pit der Barsch (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Mensch das tut mir Leid . RIP


----------



## boot (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Mann was für eine Schei.e,schade er war echt ein guter.
Mein Beileid an die Angehörigen.


----------



## chrischan85 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Ruhe in frieden Auwa !!


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Sehr traurig, habe mehr als einmal noch als "Butscher" bei Ihm an der Reeling gestanden...
Tschüss Auwa, wir sehen uns auf der anderen Seite!


----------



## carphunterhelmut (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Er war einer von uns!!! Werde ihn immer positiv im Gedächtnis behalten!


----------



## baitcaster85 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Ruhe in Frieden Auwa.
Du wirst uns fehlen.

Danke für die vielen Tips und dein Engagement.
Mein Beileid an die Angehörigen.


----------



## Eggi 1 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Eine echt schockierende Nachricht. Er war ein großer Bestandteil
der Angelszene. 
Schade, dass er so früh gehen musste.


----------



## Heinzer (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Ruhe in Frieden Auwa. Habe dich gern im TV geschaut. Warst ein guter Kerl. Mach`s gut und grüß Hermann Rieger. Ihr wart zwei Originale


----------



## mig23 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Sehr, sehr schade um dich AUWA !
Ruhe in Frieden und ein letztes Petri Heil von mir !!!
Mein Beileid und Anteilnahme seiner Familie !


----------



## kreuzass (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Für AuWa. Bis dann!
Frei zu sein...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RL_at6PDcXk


----------



## oldman (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

aw Auwa Thiemann verstorben
Ein großer Angler und Entertainer ist von uns gegangen,mögen
die Engel ihn in die erste Reihe als Ihren Angelguide berufen.
Er wird uns fehlen.
Seiner Familie viel Kraft und Trost

Oldman


----------



## Bever10 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

R.i.p.


----------



## funki007 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Komm gut über die Brücke Auwa. Mein Beileid den Angehörigen.


----------



## Zander70 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Habe seine Sendungen auf DMAX immer gerne gesehen und fand ihn einfach nur klasse.
Meist belehrt erst der Verlust uns über den Wert der Dinge.

Mein Beileid in diesen schweren Stunden allen Angehörigen und Freunden von Auwa.


----------



## namycasch (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Habe seine Sendungen immer gern gesehen.

In stillem Gedenken und mein aufrichtiges Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen !


----------



## Lök81 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Ganz traurig.

Auwa hat mich mit seiner Sendung vor einigen Jahren wieder ans Angeln gebracht, nachdem ich irgendwie davon abgekommen war.

Ich werd in immer in Erinnungen behalten.
Mach's gut, Auwa!


----------



## Nanninga (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

*Bin echt traurig, er war ein Original und einer von uns, aber er ist nur vorausgegangen und bereitet dort oben alles für uns vor.  Petri Auwa.|wavey:*


----------



## Matze Wendt (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

_Wenn das Zwitschern der Vögel, das Zirpen der Grillen, ja selbst der leise Windhauch verstummt, dann ist es, als ruhe der ganze Planet, filigran und grazil, in vollendeter Harmonie auf der Spitze einer Nadel, eingehüllt ins unendliche Sein und gibt dir die Stille … sein schönstes Geschenk. _

A.W. Thiemann


----------



## stayc (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Mein herzlichstes Beileid. Für mich war er der lustigste Kerl in dieser Branche. Ich werde seine Filmchen und Darstellungen vermissen....Ruhe in Frieden


----------



## porscher (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

wie alt ist Auwa eigentlich geworden?
Schade, er war ein einzigartiger Typ. Mein Beileid an seine Lieben!


----------



## JCB 500 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

1950 geboren also 64 oder 65


----------



## Hann. Münden (7. Mai 2014)

*Beileid*

Mein herzlichstes Beileid an die Angehörigen.

Auwa hatte früher den ARD Musikladen moderiert.
Finde leider keine links mit Bildern oder gar Videos im Netz(mit Auwa @ Musikladen).
Vielleicht hilft mir jemand auf die Sprünge .


----------



## W-Lahn (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Beileid*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> Mein herzlichstes Beileid an die Angehörigen.
> 
> Auwa hatte früher den ARD Musikladen moderiert.
> Finde leider keine links mit Bildern oder gar Videos im Netz(mit Auwa @ Musikladen).
> Vielleicht hilft mir jemand auf die Sprünge .



Hatte ich bereits in diesem Thread gepostet:


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4122640&postcount=48


----------



## Hänger06 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Mein herzlichstes Beileid und Mitgefühl gilt allen Familienangehörigen und Freunden von Auwa.
Das er nicht mehr unter uns ist, ist ein wahrer Verlust...

Jens aus Hamburg


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Alleine, dass in nicht mal 24 Stunden dieser Thread über 36.000 mal aufgerufen wurde, zeigt, wie sehr die Angler Anteilnahme zeigen und Auwa ihren Respekt zollen. 

R.i.P......


----------



## Siever (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Ein großer Verlust für die Angelwelt!! Mein Beileid gilt auch seinen Angehörigen! 
Sein Zitat aus den Angel-Duell-Sendungen "Angeln ist einer der letzten Freiräume, die wir noch haben" ist mir in letzter Zeit immer wieder durch den Kopf gegangen... .

Danke für deine "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit" für die gesamte Anglerschaft!!


----------



## kati48268 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Und wie viele der Poster gesagt haben, dass sie durch ihn (wieder) zum Angeln gekommen sind, beeindruckt.

 Haben wir, Thomas, ja auch immer gesagt, dass Fish'n'Fun einen sehr positiven Effekt auf ehemalige Angler & Nichtangler hatte.

 Kannte ihn persönlich nur flüchtig, ein/zwei mal telefoniert, ein Mal getroffen; als Angelmoderator fand ich ihn geil.

 Mir wird die Kodderschnauze fehlen.

_"Ach, der Herr ist Akademiker,_
_dann muss ich's Ihnen genauer erklären"_


----------



## Neckar-HN (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Mein Beileid an die Angehörigen.

Ein großer Verlust in der Anglerwelt.


----------



## alp06 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Ein Leben voller Engagement für die Angelwelt. Habe seine Videos gerne angeschaut und daraus auch viel gelernt. Ein lebensvoller, humorvoller Mensch, Respektperson... 

 Ruhe in Frieden Auwa...


----------



## FishingSeb (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Er und seine Sendungen habe mir das Angeln nach 16 Jahren wieder schmackhaft gemacht.

RIP


----------



## SUND-PIRAT (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

... ich kann mich noch gut an den Herrentag vor ein paar Jahren erinnern, als  24 Stunden mit den allerbesten Folgen von Fish'n'Fun auf DMAX lief... 

... für Einsteiger, Nichtangler aber auch alte Hasen ein schönes TV-Format!

mach's gut Auwa!


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Ich habe grade an DMAX eine Mail Geschrieben mit dem Vorschlag Auwa Thiemann mit einem Fish n Fun/Das Angelduell Marathon zu gedenken.
Bin mal gespannt ob und was für eine Antwort ich erhalte. Verdient hätte er es sich auf jeden Fall!

R.i.P...


----------



## hanzz (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*



Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> Ich habe grade an DMAX eine Mail Geschrieben mit dem Vorschlag Auwa Thiemann mit einem Fish n Fun/Das Angelduell Marathon zu gedenken.
> Bin mal gespannt ob und was für eine Antwort ich erhalte. Verdient hätte er es sich auf jeden Fall!
> 
> R.i.P...



Den Gedanken zum Gedenken hatte ich auch.
Gehe auch davon aus, dass der Tag kommen wird.
War bei Günter Ludolf auch so.
Denke aber aus Rücksicht auf die Hinterbliebenen wird DMax damit warten.

Verdient ?
Gar keine Frage !


----------



## Andysn (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Hallo zusammen,

Welch schlechte Nachricht muss ich hier lesen?#t

Durfte den guten vor zwei Jahren auf der Fishing Masters kennenlernen und habe damals auf DMAX viele seiner Folgen gesehen. Er hat sehr vielen Menschen zum Angelsport geführt.

Seiner Familie und den Hinterblieben spreche ich mein herzlichstes Beileid aus.


----------



## Fxndlxng (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Mein Beileid,
klasse Typ. Der wird uns fehlen.


----------



## Peter21 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Bei Lanz in der Talkshow: 

"Ich weiss schon, warum ich so spät geheiratet habe" 

Der Konfuzius der Angler ist von uns gegangen.

R.I.P


----------



## Gefährte (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Dmax wird am Sonntag den 11.5.14 zwei Folgen ab 14:15 Uhr senden. Auwa's Vorträge auf diversen Messen waren für mich immer ein Highlight. Selten einem Menschen soviel Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt wie Herrn Thiemann. RIP


----------



## Dorframbo (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Rip !


----------



## Hawk321 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

So alt war der doch nicht?! Weiss jemand was für eine Krankheit er hatte?


----------



## W-Lahn (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*



Hawk321 schrieb:


> So alt war der doch nicht?! Weiss jemand was für eine Krankheit er hatte?



Selbst wenn es jemand weiß, würde er es wahrscheinlich nicht hier posten, das ist ne heikle Sache (Schweigepflicht, Persönlichkeitsrechte, Pietät, etc.)...


----------



## zanderzone (7. Mai 2014)

Mein Dealer sprach von Krebs! Aber ne wasserdichte Quelle is das natürlich nicht!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

ruhe bei deinen zandern auwa.gruß von der Saale

 mein Beileid der Familie


----------



## W-Lahn (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

"Krebs" ist ein weites Feld, ist ja eigentlich auch egal an was er verstorben ist, er wird der Angelszene für immer fehlen! 
Und wie bereits Thomas anmerkte, die Klickzahlen sprechen Bände! Ich hab das Gefühl dass bei den Fragen nach der Todesursache die Angst vor dem eigenen Tod im Vordergrund steht  
Wenn sich seine Angehörigen nicht zur Todesursache äußern, sollte man das respektieren und  nicht unbedingt jedes Gerücht von irgendwelchen Verkäufern öffentlich im Internet posten...


----------



## Cobra030_0 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Ruhe in Frieden auwa es war toll und lustig mit dir :c


----------



## köter (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

schade das die guten immer zu erst gehen. habe ihn gerne gesehen. petri heil mein beileid


----------



## MarschAngler (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Auwa war nicht nur ein Angler mit Herz und Seele, sondern hat sein Wissen auf Messen, Guiding-Touren, Jungangler-Meetings und TV-Shows immer gerne geteilt und weitergegeben. Bei aller Wertschätzung den anderen bekannten Experten gegenüber, aber Auwa hat nicht nur viel für unsere Zunft getan, sondern hat die Leute auch auf seine eigene Art und Weise unterhalten... und das konnte nur er !

Ich werde ihn vermissen...

Tschüß, Auwa !


----------



## Auwafan362 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Hallo Angler, 

Auwa ist an Krebs gestorben und das weiß ich weil er in meinem Nachbardorf wohnt. Er war so Sympathisch! Die Leute die Auwa kannten, wissen wovon ich spreche! Auwa hat mir das Angeln gelehrt! Er hat mir gezeigt, wie alles geht! Durch Ihn bin ich ein guter Angler geworden und wenn man mal Fragen hatte konnte man sofort zu Ihm fahren und Ihn fragen er hat sich sofort Zeit genommen. Auwa war ein Held meiner Jugend, ein Kumpel halt! Er hat mir auch mal gesagt beim Angeln schaltet er auch ab ein Traum sein Hobby zum Beruf gemacht zu haben! Aber wenn die Kamera aus gewesen ist und er noch geangelt hat konnte er bestens abschalten und dass tu ich auch bei jedem Fisch den ich nun fangen werde, denke ich an dich mein Freund! Du bist und bleibst der Beste! Mein und unser Angelheld! Die NAchricht hat mich Hart getroffen #d aber es ist gut das es schnell ging .... die Quälerei hält man nicht aus. Haben alle gehofft das es besser wird! Doch du hast dich nicht erholt! Leider... AUWa ich sage Danke!! Danke für ALLES was DU mir bei gebracht hast! Das du immer da warst und das DU mir schöne Tage beschert hast! 
Ruhe in Frieden Augst-Walter Thiemann. -.-


----------



## familienvater (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Meine Familie und ich waren sehr geschockt ,als wir die Nachricht von AUWAs Tod gelesen haben .
Wir konnten AUWA mehrere Male auf Seminare , Jugendtreffs und Messen kennenlernen . Wir konnten viele Tips und viel Humor rund ums Angeln mitnehmen . Wir haben AUWA sehr geschätzt und vermissen Ihn bestimmt sehr .
In Gedanken sind wir bei Seinen Angehörigen , besonders bei seiner Frau und seiner Tochter .

ALLES NUR ERDENKLICH GUTE DEN ANGEHÖRIGEN !!!

IMMER DICKE FISCHE UND VIEL WASSER UM DICH HERUM
AUGUST-WALTER THIEMANN !!!

IN GEDENKEN
familienvater +familie                #a


----------



## angel-daddy (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Mein Beileid! 
Ich fand ihn immer prima mit seiner lockeren Art.


----------



## Saarhunter (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

In großer Ehrfurcht an einen guten Mann der zu früh von uns gegangen ist 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVPTu4l6OnE


----------



## thomas39 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Mein Beileid und der Familie viel Kraft in den schweren Stunden! Ich bin sehr traurig.
Ruhe in Frieden Auwa!


----------



## Rocky Coast (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Habe heute zufällig von Auwas Tod gelesen und war geschockt. 

Er war für mich immer einer der Besten der Angelszene: Authentisch,  postiv, kantig, lustig und mitreißend. 

Ein toller  Angler und Mensch, der für sehr Viele unvergessen bleiben wird.

Wünsche "Tight Lines" und vielen Dank für die tollen Leistungen für uns Angler.


----------



## Billy aka Latchoo (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

RIP! Ich habe ihn sehr gerne im TV gesehen! Einer der größten Angler aus ganz Europa! 

Ich wünsche seiner Familie alles Gute in dieser Schwierigen Zeit;(

RIP Auwa, villt besiegst du Ja im Himmel deinen Angstgegner


----------



## elbetaler (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Unglaublich, diese traurige Nachricht zu erfahren!
 Es ist die Konfrontation mit dem Leben und der Endlichkeit, die man besonders bei lieb gewonnenen Menschen nicht akzeptieren möchte. 
 Mich trifft es plötzlich und unerwartet, wie viele von euch. Neben den TV-Sendungen konnte ich ihn auch persönlich kennenlernen (z.B. Weddendorf). Auwa´s charismatisches Auftreten, gebräunt und vom Leben gegerbt, Stirnband, Jeanshemd ..... und erst seine Stimme und DAS LACHEN...!

 Ernsthaftigkeit beim Taktieren, aber auch kumpelhaft und versöhnlich, kritisch und auch liebevoll verspielt, sympathisch und unterhaltsam....
 Auwa, DU fehlst uns! Danke für alles und mein herzliches Beileid an die Angehörigen!


----------



## kaleun76 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

R.I.P. Auwa
Durfte Ihn mal selber kennenlernen und Er war nett, bemüht und gab mir gute Tipps! Ein Original!
Mach´s gut!
Beileid an die Angehörigen!


----------



## YoshiX786 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Ruhe in Frieden Auwa!!!!

Mein herzlichstes Beileid an alle Hinterbliebenen!
Ich hatte das Glück ihn kennenzulernen...
Ein echter Verlust für die Angelwelt!!!!


----------



## Ossifischer (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

R.I.P.  Auwa


----------



## sportluis (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Wir waren geschockt als wir vom Tod Auwas erfuhren. Seine TV-Formate auf DMAX wurden immer von der ganzen Familie gesehen.
 Unser Beileid und den Angehörigen viel Kraft in diesen schweren Stunden.


----------



## hanzz (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

http://www.dmax.de/programme/fish-n-fun/

Sonntag 11.5.14 kommen zwei Sendungen in Gedenken an Auwa


----------



## Tench 01 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Mein Beleid den Angehörigen,Freunden,Bekannten,Kollegen 

Ein Mann der seines Gleichen sucht und die Szene (hart umkämpft)um einiges bereichert hat.In seinen Sendungen/Vorträgen hat er mir so manches Mal ein schmunzeln in mein Gesicht gezaubert.

Ruhe in Frieden PETRI HEIL


----------



## Fips (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Mein Beileid und Mitgefühl an die Angehörigen und Freunde von Auwa Thiemann. Er war eine bereicherung.


----------



## Knurrhahn 1971 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Das bedauere ich sehr. Ich fand ihn immer sehr unterhaltsam. Egal ob im Fernsehen oder auf Angelmessen war er ein Zuschauermagnet, und mein herzliches Beileid der Familie.


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

R.I.P. Auwa


----------



## schrotti64 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Ein wirklich feiner Kerl ist von uns gegangen. Schön Dich kennengelernt zu haben. Mein aufrichtiges Beileid der Familie. Man sieht sich wieder wo Du schon jetzt bist.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

_"Mit dem Leben ist es, wie mit einem Theaterstück: es kommt nicht darauf an, wie lang es war, sondern wie bunt."_

Ich glaube dieser Spruch passt ganz zu AuWa! 

Die Nachricht vom Tod dieses lieben Menschen hat mich tief getroffen!

Ich durfte AuWa in den 90'ern kennenlernen, als ich u.a. mit Kollegen mehrfach mit ihm auf der "Dicken Berta" unterwegs war. Ich wollte nie Kutterangeln, aber mit AuWa immer gerne. Habe mir gerade die alten Fotos angeschaut. Schön war's!

AuWa, mach et jut! R.I.P.

Mein Mitgefühl gilt seiner Familie!


----------



## mig23 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

@ Fischerbandit 

Warst du etwa einer von denen, dem die Kauleiste über Bord ging ?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxUr108MN04&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Der Troll (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

R.I.P. Auwa


----------



## Största Gädda (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Ich war lange nicht mehr so mitgenommen!
Als ich von dem versterben des allseits bekannten, mir absolut sympathischen und kernigen Menschen AuWa gelesen habe brach meine heile Welt zusammen.
Es geht mir echt schwer ab.
Mein Mitleid gilt in dieser schlimmen Zeit der Familie, den Angehörigen und Freunden von AuWa.


----------



## Khaane (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Ruhe in Frieden Auwa - Ich fand ihn immer super.


----------



## Jose (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

auwa, auweia


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

War ein guter,hätte ihn gern in weiteren Sendungen gesehen.

Tight Lines Auwa.


----------



## izzax (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Ruhe in Frieden Auwa


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*



Största Gädda schrieb:


> Ich war lange nicht mehr so mitgenommen!
> Alls ich von dem versterben des allseits bekannten, mir absolut sympathischen und kernigen Menschen AuWa gelesen habe brach meine heile Welt zusammen.
> Es geht mir echt schwer ab.




Da sagst du was, ich hätte selber nie gedacht, dass mir der Tod eines Menschen den ich doch egtl. nicht kenne mal wirklich nahe geht, aber irgendwie hat es mich doch ordentlich getroffen.


----------



## Gefahrensucher (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

War das ein Typ:
laut, unperfekt, witzig, ...kurz...: ein echter Mensch !

Ich wäre froh, wenn man am Wasser öfter solche Leute treffen würde.

Glückauf Auwa !


----------



## Salziges Silber (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Gute Reise AuWa! 

Um ehrlich zu sein, ich war kein Fan seiner Sendung  Fish & Fun, der Koch nervte mich dermaßen, dass ich schon von der "Kochsendung mit Angelgeschmack" sprach.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Das Foto muss 1998 oder 1999 gewesen sein. War immer geil auf der "Dicken Berta"... Lecker Budweiser und viele, viele Dorsche #6!


----------



## LachsW (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Ruhe in Frieden Auwa.



Babs, gib alles - wir brauchen ne angelsendung...!!!


----------



## Knispel (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Ich persönlich mochte die Art seiner Präsentation nicht so - aber sein Tod mit 63 Jahren ist entschieden zu früh und tut mir leid. Mein Beileid.


----------



## StefanUelzen (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Super Schei..e!!!!!!!!!!! Hab den AuWa so gern gesehen. R.I.P

ich geh heut auf Zander werd an dich denken.


----------



## maflomi01 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

die Guten Sterben immer zuerst

 mein Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen und mögest du da wo du jetzt bist deinen Schönsten , Größten und Schwersten Fisch ans Band bekommen


----------



## fish21de (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

R.I.P. Auwa


----------



## aalandi (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Möge er in Frieden Ruhen und mein Beileid an den 
Hinterbliebenen. Habe Auwa immer gerne geschaut und habe
auch mal  ein paar tricks probiert mal hat es geklappt und mal
nicht.werde seine Sendungen vermissen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Ich guck grade auf DMAX die Erinnerungssendungen.

Find ich gut von den DMAX-Jungs, so an Auwa zu erinnern..


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

jo hab an    R.I.P  Auwa


----------



## TED74 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Bin mehr als geschockt!
Eben den Nachruf in Dmax gelesen...
Mensch Auwa , tut echt weh dich gehen zu sehen.
Warst n Original mit Ecken und Kanten und vor allem immer gerade aus!
Friede sei mit dir , das Paradies soll dein sein.
Gott behüte dich


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Moin Moin 
habt ihr die lachfalten an den augen gesehen(die ich hauch habe)
ich mußt mir eine träne verkneifen:g


mfg euer
            nobbi


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Habs mir heute auch angeschaut und hab echt ein bisschen Pipi in den Augen gehabt!
Ich finde es toll das DMAX einen Nachruf gesendet hat, aber nur 2 Folgen (?) fand ich irgendwie mager, sie hätten ruhig noch eine oder zwei Fish n Fun Episoden mehr bringen können.


----------



## Platti (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Wirklich schade. War ein echtes Original der Auwa. Mein Beileid!


----------



## Sporry (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Hatte Auwa schon öfter getroffen, er war sehr Sympatisch und ein  Unikum. Mein Beileid an seine Familie. Ich wünsche Ihnen viel Kraft für die schwere Zeit. 62 Jahre, viel viel zu Jung, ruhe in Frieden. 

P.s. Vielleicht hast ja da wo du bist mehr Glück auf Zander#6


----------



## eddy (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Moin Moin
War ein echtes Original der *Auwa*.
Mein Beileid den Angehörigen.


----------



## Black Airwolf (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

auch von mir mein Beileid und alles Gute im Fischhimmel da oben AUWA.
Ich erinnere mich immer noch sehr gerne an die gemeinsamen Ausfahrten mit  der Dicken Berta.


----------



## Fishbuddy (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

War immer ein großer Fan von ihm!!! Er hat mir das Angeln damals als Kind, mit seiner Sendung richtig schmackhaft gemacht.
Ruhe in Frieden AUWA !!!


----------



## williwurm (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Ich wünsche seiner Familie alles Gute, viel Kraft und Trost


----------



## rule270 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Meine aufrichtige Anteilnahme allen den seinen.
Auwo war ein ganz besonderer Mensch.
Ich habe ihn sehr gemocht.
Rudolf Jünemann


----------



## Stonefish (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Auwa war ein Gewinn für jeden Angler der sein Hobby liebt. Ob man seine Art mochte oder nicht. Egal! Er repräsentierte die Angler vor der nichtangelnden Öffentlichkeit vorbildlich. Nicht der Bierdosen saufende Würmerbader sondern eine echte Type mit toller Ausstrahlung. 
Meine aufrichtige Anteilnahme an seine Familie. Ruhe in Frieden.


----------



## scoob (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

mein aufrichtiges beileid an seinen angehörigen.

es ist schmerzhaft einen solchen menschen verlieren zu müssen, ich persönlich hab alle seine beiträge auf dmax verfolgt und bin durch ihn zum angeln gekommen. leider hatte ich nicht das glück, ihn persönlich kennen zu lernen, aber als nordländer war man froh, ihn im tv zu verfolgen.

bye auwa


----------



## emma12 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

wir sind erschüttert,er wirkte nicht krank,aber wer weiss schon wie alt die letzte talkshow war!!d-max ist out,auch wenn die verschmuddelten ludolfs,noch für etwas erheiterung sorgen!august albert,schaue schön von oben zu,was die amateure am gewässer so fabrizieren!!wir haben,am 05.03.auch unseren "steuermann"verloren,das mit 48!!vielleicht trefft ihr euch da oben,früher oder später sind wir dann alle wieder zusammen!!


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Emma12 Auwas voller bürgerlicher Name war August Walther nicht August Albert


----------



## Peter21 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Auwa wird auf See bestattet. 

Quelle: http://trauer.shz.de/38126182-traueranzeige-auwa-thiemann

RIP


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Passend - Danke für die Info..


----------



## Ines (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Lese das erst jetzt, dass Auwa Thiemann verstorben ist.
Traurig - er war ein witziger Typ und wird vielen in Erinnerung bleiben.


----------



## thommi983 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Oh Mann :-(   Hab ihm letztes Jahr gerade die Hand geschüttelt. Der coolste Typ mit Stirnband nach Rambo! Den nächsten Fisch fange ich für dich Auwa!!   R.I.P.


----------



## ulfisch (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Wann ist das denn passiert|bigeyes
Mist der war mir irgendwie sympathisch 

Mein Beileid an die Familie.


----------



## Förde-Burns (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

.R.i.p Auwa


----------



## Geisterjäger (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

R.I.P Auwa...


----------



## bikeralf (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Hallo Auwa
Bin in Gedanken bei Dir,hab Dich gerne gesehen.Gott sei mit Dir
Servus Auwa


----------



## Grundel-Ralle (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Danke Auwa für die tollen Angel-Tipps im TV.


----------



## Raton (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Tief betroffen habe ich vom Ableben Auwa Thiemanns erfahren müssen, der auf unterhaltsamste Weise sicher weit mehr für uns Angler geleistet hat als so mancher Standesvertreter. Insbesondere sein unbeirrtes Eintreten gegen die bei uns propagierte, undifferenzierten Pflicht zum Totschlag, also alle gefangenen, maßigen aber unverletzten Fische zwanghaft zu tötet, verdient Respekt. Obgleich ich ihn nie persönlich kennenlernen durfte, werde ich ihn vermissen und mein Mitgefühl gilt seiner Familie, die den schwersten Verlust zu tagen hat.


----------



## MeFo_83 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Angeln wird NIE wieder das sein, was es einmal war !!! Mein Absolut Größtes Beileid an die Familie, meine Angelleidenschaft rührt auf Auwa !!! Vielen Dank nach oben Auwa !!! I realy Like You !!! #6


----------



## WOLVERINE01 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

Haben es auch gerade gelesen.Es ist sehr schade.Er war super.Die Sendungen mit ihm hatten wir immer genossen.
R.I.P. Auwa und viele Fische.
Unser Beileid gilt der Familie.


----------



## Uchemnitz (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Auwa Thiemann verstorben*

*tief betroffen *haben ich und meine Frau erst heute vom Ableben Auwa Thiemanns erfahren müssen.
Er hinterlässt eine Lücke welche nicht aufzufüllen ist.
Fische in Frieden Auwa 

Uwe und Cordula Asmus


----------

